
Why (most) High Level Languages Are Slow - grey-area
http://www.sebastiansylvan.com/post/why-most-high-level-languages-are-slow/
======
zelah
Thanks for the link to this post! I want to know if garbage collection could
be done in "all-or-nothing" fashion. When you collect you simply increment the
"generation counter". Since all data is tagged with a "generation" you can
with one assignment collect everything. Could this work or is it completely
not useful? I would like to make an efficient garbage collector if possible
when I have learned more.

